# Baby Great Horned Owl



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I can't resist posting this picture. It is one of the baby owls I have been following on a live cam, celebrating her second day of freedom. She had just come down from climbing a tree, then strolled across a field, got on a stump and then jumped off - just like a two year old. Picture was taken by one of the owners of the live cam, Alan.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

_Just_ like a two year old! How absolutely darling.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Maggie,

This is simply too adorable!

Linda


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Very cool*

Nancy will get a kick out of this guy. Thanks Maggie.

NAB 

Here's a few of our little ones this year. They're quite a crowd I have a video of them making their baby Barie sound - it sound like jet plane taking off - son=on as I get a chance I'll upload it to Youtube and post the link.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What an adorable baby, Maggie.

Can't wait for that video Nab, I have NEVER heard them making baby sounds....that is just too cute.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> What an adorable baby, Maggie.
> 
> Can't wait for that video Nab, I have NEVER heard them making baby sounds....that is just too cute.



I second and agree! Will look forward to the video, Nab!

Those babies are something else!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow, Nab, you and Nancy do have a lot of owls. Now, are they Barn owls? I can't really tell them apart but I'm learning a lot after looking at some of these live cams. They are sooooo sweet.

The brother to the baby whose picture I posted bailed out of the nest last night and is still in the nest tree but doing what the owl folks call "branching". From what I understand they will continue to be cared for and trained by their parents until the fall when they leave and find their own territory. I gotta tell you, owls are great parents.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

*WOW! * That's all I can say.... *WOW!!!!*


----------

